# Feeding: Once or Twice a Day?



## astropdoggy (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello fellow members!

We just adopted a 3.5-year old female golden this past Monday and are trying to figure out how many times to feed her and at what time of the day; morning, noon, or evening. We do not have any knowledge of what she is used to because her previous owners have passed away.

Up until this point, we've only had experience when it comes to a puppy - the adult world is foreign to us for the time being. Please chime in. Thanks!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I feed my dogs 1 cup 2xs a day ...morning and evening. Id love to see a picture of your new addition!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

How often and when depends a lot on your schedule. 
If your schedule is routine then pick meal times that fit into your routine. 
If you are at home all day, then you can be more flexible. 

Best if you can plan on letting her out after eating to relieve herself. 

We feed both adult dogs twice a day.. breakfast and dinner time. 
But some days the younger dog, Bob, will choose to skip breakfast. 
So, if the food is still there an hour later we will pick up the bowl until the next meal. 
(We have 2 goldens, if we leave the 2nd bowl on the floor and unattended, Natasha the older dog, will eventually eat the food in the 2nd bowl.)


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Twice a day.

It helps keep them satisfied, and lessens the possibility of bloat from one large meal.



astropdoggy said:


> Hello fellow members!
> 
> We just adopted a 3.5-year old female golden this past Monday and are trying to figure out how many times to feed her and at what time of the day; morning, noon, or evening. We do not have any knowledge of what she is used to because her previous owners have passed away.
> 
> Up until this point, we've only had experience when it comes to a puppy - the adult world is foreign to us for the time being. Please chime in. Thanks!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Twice a day here too. Ranger vomits in the morning if he's without food for more than 12 hours so I don't think he'd do well on once a day!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

San Diego. Spent half my Navy career there at the Fleet Anti-Submarine Warfare Training Center as an instructor.

Also the home of my favorite Guitar company (Carvin).


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I feed Charlie 2x a day. Once around 6:30 AM about an hour before i leave for work (so I can let him out right before I leave for work and he poops), and then around 6-6:30 at night. 

And I am another who would LOVE to see pics of your new family member!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition! 

Hank eats twice a day, around 7:30 am and 5 pm.


----------



## dc_glidden (Jul 14, 2010)

twice a day here, in the morning after their walk, and in the evening after their walk. ( 30 min, walks )


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Since most goldens have a love affair with eating, it would seem most would enjoy getting to eat twice a day!
I agree about feeding at a time when you are able to take the dog out to go to the bathroom. Brooks pretty dependably poops if you walk him about a half hour after he eats (we don't run him on a full stomach, just a walk to let him relieve himself)


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations 

I too feed twice a day, Bailey gets 1 1/4 morning and night. Then goes out for her walk an hour later for her poop.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Twice a day here, breakfast around 7:30 a.m., dinner between 5 and 6.


----------



## astropdoggy (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks to all for your replies and advice.

I'll upload a picture of Rosie on here soon. The groomer gave her a summer cut, but it's shorter than we expected - so short that we'll hold off on taking some pictures of her. Yikes.

So we've been putting her food out for breakfast and dinner but she only seems to be eating her dinner. Like most of you that have more than one retriever, we can't really leave her bowl there to eat for the other one will munch on it within five seconds. I'm hopeful and will be patient with her. It's only been a week since we adopted her so with time, she'll realize when feeding time is.

Thanks again!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

We also feed Samantha 2X a day (7am and 7pm).. 1 1/2 cups per feeding.


----------

